
They were partners in fighting crime. The only problem: Neither was a cop - samclemens
https://magazine.atavist.com/not-fuzz-police-impersonator-santa-monica-steve-farzam
======
sliverstorm
I don't have much of value to add, but I have met a number of these guys, and
I always wonder/wish there was some way we could apply their enthusiasm
without giving them the authority to cause real harm.

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
These guys are known as whackers [1]. They aren't suited for public service.

[1]
[http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Whacker](http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Whacker)

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
A big parts of software development is like this. Cargo-culting the latest
"scalability" and "big-data" practises even though there is zero need, just to
feel like a superhero and add stickers to his MBP.

~~~
wutbrodo
> A big parts of software development is like this.

I believe you, but all I can say is thank god I've never had exposure to
someone like that. If anything, for me it's a bit of a red flag when someone
is interested in the stack more than the problems to be solved. That just
doesn't seem to align well with being adaptable and solving each problem in
the best way.

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
Can I please come and live in your world? It sounds saner.

~~~
wutbrodo
Haha yea, it's always nice to find out that you've been fortunate in some way
that you didn't even really realize existed.

------
sogen
Hm, just realized Batman is not a cop

~~~
dghf
_Au contraire_. The commissioner deputised Batman all the way back in _Batman
#7,_ Nov. 1941.[0]

[0] [http://www.batman-online.com/features/2012/10/10/comic-
influ...](http://www.batman-online.com/features/2012/10/10/comic-influences-
on-batman-the-movie-1966/4)

~~~
OtterCoder
Additionally, they go over this explicitly in the Adam West Batman movie. The
press demands to know Batman's identity and credentials, and the commissioner
backs him up by saying that Batman's anonymity was for his own safety, and
that he had been duly deputized.

------
stordoff
Slightly off-topic, but popping a paid subscription modal when I'm barely more
than a paragraph into a long-form article isn't exactly a good way to get me
to stick around.

~~~
jessaustin
What I see is not a modal. It is a "hero" image, a sentence, and a button
flowed into the normal text of the page. I just kept scrolling down, and it
bothered me no more. I'm running uBO, but I doubt that has any effect?

~~~
stordoff
Also running uBO, and this is what I was talking about:
[http://i.imgur.com/IuiAcpA.png](http://i.imgur.com/IuiAcpA.png)

The thing that appeared in the normal flow also appeared for me lower down the
article.

